# omental implant-HELP



## kah55*aapc (Aug 23, 2012)

The surgeon removed the gallbladder then:
Peritoneoscopy after the cholecystectomy showed a whitish 2-3 cm omental implant in the greater omentum. This was resected distal to clips with laparoscope, guidance and excised and sent separately as a biopsy.
My question is can I code for this procedure along with 47562 and if so, what code should I use? Op notes also indicate that the liver funchtion tests were normal and therefore cholangiogram was not preformed.


----------



## syllingk (Aug 23, 2012)

What did the pathology come back as?  
Just on what you gave us I would say 47562, 49321.


----------



## kah55*aapc (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for your response.  Here is what the path said:
B. Omental lesion, biopsy: Benign hyalinized fibrotic nodule with 
  calcification, not further classified; no evidence of malignancy. 
 B.   The specimen is labeled "Omentum lesion" and there is a frayed 
  yellow-tan to red-gray soft tissue fragment which is 1.5 x 0.6 x 0.5 cm. 
  Totally submitted in one cassette.


----------



## syllingk (Aug 24, 2012)

So you should be good with those codes since it wasn't a malignancy.


----------



## kah55*aapc (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks so much.  Do you know anything about hand assisted laparoscopic right colectomy?  I read some old inquiries but nothing definitive on the coding of this procedure.


----------



## syllingk (Aug 28, 2012)

I sure do. I work for general surgeons, an anesthesiologist and a urologist. Is the note posted?


----------

